# Brushless motor for high acceleration use!



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, I hope I'll like it here...

I need a brushless motor for high acceleration projects. It will be used in robotics, not in rc, but it's a very possible and viable solution. I need a motor with high acceleration and a hall sensor setup. In outrunners it can be fitted by hand. It must be very difficult in an inrunner.

Actually, I'm an RC fun too, so I know the difference between an outrunner and an inrunner (never used an inrunner BLDC)... the Kv thing etc.
I know that an outrunner won't be the best for an application where "explosive" startup (acceleration) is a must. The problem in robotics is that we need at 99% of the time that feature... so it's pity we can't use an outrunner, cause it's a cost friendly and simple solution. If you can tell me something more on outrunners, you are pleased.

Now, in the inrunner's world, there's what exactly I need, BUT I need a motor with the hall sensor setup, so I can have a strongly controlled motor even at very low RPM without cogging @ full torque.
That wouldn't be a problem with ANY outrunner motor, it can be fitted from the outside with the sensors.

The motor I need must be a very low RPM, as slow as possible (max. 7000 RPM if possible). Actually, the idea is to make a servo motor with max. 520 RPM using a belt driven speed reduction and a maximum efficiency possible. NO GEARS!=>quiter operation. (love belts)

What can I use, cheap enough?
So,
Hall effect sensors = NO cogging at startup.
Low RPM = Easy to use with belts and quiter operation.
Fast response at forward/reverse. (huge torque / inertia ratio) = Only way for use in servos and robotics.

*The power of the motor must be a clear 2000 Watts output.*
Sorry for the blah-blah...
Thanks guys. Any help appreciated.


----------



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually the max. RPM can be even 10.000 RPM. Any motor suggested?
I need a 2000 Watts output power. USING 6S config.


----------



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Please, I need a 6S voltage motor.


----------



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

I need a motor working on 6S batteries giving me a 2000W output.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We manufacture both 540 and 550 sensored motors. Take a look at our website to see if these motors would be what you need:

http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/135.0.1.1.15996.0.0.0.0

Here is our BL motor spec chart:

http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/motor_spec_chart.htm

When you ask about "high acceleration projects", do you really need a high acceleration controller?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Wow - that's over 2 1/2 horsepower or something...


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

TitanaMaster said:


> Actually the max. RPM can be even 10.000 RPM. Any motor suggested?
> I need a 2000 Watts output power. USING 6S config.





TitanaMaster said:


> Please, I need a 6S voltage motor.





TitanaMaster said:


> I need a motor working on 6S batteries giving me a 2000W output.


There is a saying about these things: Good, fast, cheap: pick any two.

A Tekin T8 1350 KV motor comes closest to what you need, but is not cheap: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWZL1&P=7

It should be able to handle 2000 watts burst for short periods of time. But don't just take my word for it: contact Tekin and ask them.


----------



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually, I need 2000W - 2500W for continuous use.

Well! Will any outrunner if it is TOO SLOW say 5000 RPM max. to accelerate really fast just like a brushed inrunner or a brushless inrunner?
Thanks anyway...


----------



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, I need a motor to accelerate and reverse fast enough for robotics. Say like a robotic arm which "sweeps" like a shaker (medium speed).

Thank you.


----------



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Let's say that it should be able to reverse-forward and forward-reverse at ~10-15 times per second, 15Hz. Not from FULL forward to FULL reverse and vice versa. Just little movements. From 15% forward to 15% reverse for example or even less for such a frequency.

Will a slow outrunner do is its torque / inertia good enough?
Thank you.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You need a table saw motor, the motor for the table saw I just bought is a 2hp motor, it weighs close to 100 lbs.


----------



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

100 lbs???
Hein?


----------

